# Macro Tube Troubles



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, I have recently bought a Nikon D60. Unfortunately I can't afford to buy a decent macro lens, so I thought I'd invest in some Macro Tubes. Received them, but when I look through the viewfinder it is really dark, almost to the point that I cannot see anything.

Is this supposed to be like this? I have a lamp that lights it up sufficient to be able to see properly, but wondered if that should be the case as I went round my friends house yesterday and he has a Canon 400D that he bought tubes for and it seems much, much lighter.

Probably me being a muppet.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

? h34r:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Cheeky sod!! No I have taken it off

Mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry Mark... 

Umm I dont know what to say, I have a Canon too and have tubes and there has never been a light issue.... :huh:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I tried tubes with my D40 - same result. I think they just feck up the metering completely.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Are yu sure automatism still work with a macro tube? Personnally on the one I am using on my Olympus, I am loosing all the automatism and consequently I have to work on the manual mode, working on speed and diaphragma.

Bertrand


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I used to use them on my D50 with no trouble at all. Are you using auto or manual settings? I use manual settings for pretty much everything so maybe I unintentionally overcame any potential issues.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Is the camera going into depth of field preview mode with the tubes attached? It sounds like it might be. Check the manual for the modes it recommends you can use whilst using extension tubes.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think Bertrand was suggesting the same thing actually.


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

Which extension tubes do you have and what lens are you mounting on them?

I think you're using a Nikon lens which closes down when not mounted combined with extension tubes that don't have electronic contacts to force the lens to stay open.

If you have a "G" type lens mounted, you need to hack it. Have a look at the back of the lens, there's a lever that rotates on the mount. Move it along while looking through the lens, it controls the aperture (or rather it allows the aperture to stop down for taking the photos whilst remaining open for metering). You can rig a bit of cardboard to give you your selected aperture.

Otherwise, you can choose between buying the Kenko DG extension tubes which will give you control of the lens back, or a lens with an aperture ring, such as the 50mm f/1.8. The Kenko tubes are made from plastic and won't work well with heavy lenses.


----------

